# Outdoor canadian championship, Laval, Qc



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Don't forget to register for the 2009 outdoor canadian championship in Laval, Qc.

Here is the link : http://www.ftaq.qc.ca/Chp/2009/FITA/index_eg.html

If you need infos, you can pm me.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

The opening BBQ will be held on the practice field on "Centre de la Nature".

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=fr&geocode=&q=centre+de+la+nature,+laval,+qc,+canada&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=46.898798,79.013672&ie=UTF8&z=15&iwloc=A

The Friday night Banquet will be held at "Château Royal".

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=fr&geocode=&q=ch%C3%A2teau+royal,+laval,+qc,+canada&sll=45.607256,-73.660791&sspn=0.020355,0.038581&ie=UTF8&ll=45.551173,-73.746994&spn=0.009812,0.01929&z=16&iwloc=A


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

There is some slight modification concerning the schedule.

Here is the updated schedule : http://www.ftaq.qc.ca/Chp/2009/FITA/CCCPC_2009/ScheduleFTC_EG.pdf


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Laval/Montréal weather : http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caqc0363


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I need some addresses for my GPS.

What is the address to go and register when we get in?


What is the address for the Field Competition? The map from the FCA website shows a field with practise bales but I doubt its the location of the actual Field competition...

Cheers,


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

*Field*: 
Archer de Laval-Ouest outdoor field
4024 Boulevard Sainte-Rose, Laval, Qc

*Target field & registration*: 
Centre de la Nature
901, avenue du Parc, Laval, Qc, H7E 2T7

*Château Royal Laval - banquet*:
3500 Boulevard Du Souvenir, Laval, QC H7V 1X2

*Unofficial practice field (my club)*:
Parc de tir à l’arc de Valognes
135, rue de Valognes, Vimont, Laval, Qc, H7M 4A8

*Movie*: 
Colossus Laval 
2800 avenue Du Cosmodome, Laval, QC H7T 2X1

*Billiard - Bar*: 
http://www.leskratch.com/en/index.htm
965 boulevard Cure-Labelle, Laval, QC H7V 2V7

*Outdoor pools* (I don't think there is any fees but not sure): http://www.info.ville.laval.qc.ca/wlav2/wlav.page.show?p_id=1408

If you need anything else let me know!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Merci Pierre:darkbeer:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

If you need something for your bow, Arc Elite is the only who carry target and 3D equipments.

http://www.arcelite.com


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Pierre, we visiited there last night and found a few things we were looking for, they have a wide selection including many things I never tought I would ever see....


----------

